# Our updated packaging



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 7, 2016)

A sampling of our new packaging. Going for streamlined, minimalistic look. We also have a new logo, which I believe is easier to read than our last one that did not have a border.  It can be stressful rebranding, but I am happy how it turned out.


----------



## TBandCW (Jun 7, 2016)

I like it a lot!  Good job.


----------



## McMomWV (Jun 7, 2016)

Those are lovely.  Easy to read, very charming.  Great job!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 7, 2016)

Fantastic packaging! It's very eyecatching/modern/handcrafted/clean looking - you just nailed it!


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## RamenParty (Jun 18, 2016)

I love your names and the packaging! I am VERY far from selling but like to look in these fourms sometimes too. I eventually want to sell, but am at least a year away from it. Right now I am taking lots of photos and keeping LOTS of notes. I have lots of ideas for when I get good enough to sell. I love the craft, find the packaging, marketing, and this kind of stuff fascinating and exciting. Anyway, to make a long story short, I really enjoy your soaps being named cool things other than just the ingredients in them. I plan to do the same eventually! Also love the logo!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 18, 2016)

Those are beautiful.  I love the clean lines and simplicity of them.  What's the back of the box look like?  Is it just clear so you can see what the soap looks like?  That is really pretty.  The names of your soaps are quite clever.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is very nice, I love the clean lines and the butterfly is adorbs!


----------



## CTAnton (Jun 19, 2016)

just wondering where the ingredients for the soap are displayed....


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the back of the soap. It looks a bit diff now because it is up and down instead of long-ways. But the concept is the same. I just don't have an updated pic of the back. Also, there are "sniffer holes" cut out in the shape of a butterfly.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 20, 2016)

Love the butterfly sniffers!


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 20, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> Love the butterfly sniffers!



Me, too! I hope you buy the boxes like that.  If not, man, that's a lotta holes to punch!!


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 21, 2016)

...it's a whole lotta holes to punch!


----------



## Reesedog914 (Jun 21, 2016)

Not a fan of plastic packaging when it is unnecessary, otherwise the logo looks nice.


----------

